# Does Yao want to stay in Houston?



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

I am a little nervous about the day when we are going to need to re-sign Yao Ming. Two years away, isnt it? I read a report somewhere that said he didnt want to resign with Houston, and despite the zero credibility "a report somewhere" has, I am an anxious paranoid person, so it worries me. There are several other teams out there that will be gunning for him, I know that much. So is he happy with where he is and the direction that managment is taking the team? What does he think about the recent mcgrady trade?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

1) Yao will be a RFA first of all, so as long as we can offer him the max there's no way he can go anywhere else.
2) Yao is not Shaq, T-Mac, Kobe, Vince, Francis, etc... he doesn't complain about a bad situation. Just look has his dedication to Chinese basketball, and everything else everyone asks of him. Houston has treated Yao very well since his arrival, so I see no reason why Yao would be unhappy.
3) Yao's #1 motivation to play in the NBA is to simply play with and against the best in the world. Sure, a championship would be nice, but he's not gonna turn his back on a team just for an opportunity at a ring, that's not how he is. 

There's no way in hell that Houston will let Yao go, and there's no reason why Yao would want to go, so yes, you're just being a lil' paranoid.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Houston is a great fit for Yao, and he'll probably be a Rocket for the next 6-8 years. I know some GS fans think that he wants to be around the huge Chinese population there, but it's not as if Houston doesn't have a large Chinese population, we have our own Chinatown (Bellair) and about 50 billboards with his face on it.

No worries.


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

Eh, team performance in next couple of years will be the deciding factor on Yao's decision, not Chinese population.


----------



## pErSiSt (Jul 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 1) Yao will be a RFA first of all, so as long as we can offer him the max there's no way he can go anywhere else.
> 2) Yao is not Shaq, T-Mac, Kobe, Vince, Francis, etc... he doesn't complain about a bad situation. Just look has his dedication to Chinese basketball, and everything else everyone asks of him. Houston has treated Yao very well since his arrival, so I see no reason why Yao would be unhappy.
> 3) Yao's #1 motivation to play in the NBA is to simply play with and against the best in the world. Sure, a championship would be nice, but he's not gonna turn his back on a team just for an opportunity at a ring, that's not how he is.
> ...


im totally agree with u
1. Yao isn't that greedy at all
2. Yao isn't faithless at all
3. Yao loves Houston

IMO: the only way that can get him outta Houston is if Yao's parents may beat him if they wanna go somewhere else


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> Houston is a great fit for Yao, and he'll probably be a Rocket for the next 6-8 years. I know some GS fans think that he wants to be around the huge Chinese population there, but it's not as if Houston doesn't have a large Chinese population, we have our own Chinatown (Bellair) and about 50 billboards with his face on it.
> 
> No worries.


6-8 years? I was thinking more like 20...


----------



## 4-For-Snapper (Jan 1, 2003)

I think his decision just got a little easier to make since T-Mac came to town. Think about it...he might see a potential ring with T-Mac.


----------



## takeanumber3333 (Apr 18, 2004)

*.*

Well guys, we all thought the same thing about Boozer in Cle., and you see how that turned out.


----------



## darrinlane (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: .*



> Originally posted by <b>takeanumber3333</b>!
> Well guys, we all thought the same thing about Boozer in Cle., and you see how that turned out.


Thats completely different. We won't low ball Yao. They were actually trying to take advantage of Boozer. Yao will get the max amount of $ we can give. No other team can pay him the amount Houston can.


----------

